# Seafood



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Does anyone have any seafood cookbooks they'd recommend? A friend of mine asked for a recommendation...and even though fish and seafood are what I cook more often than anything I discovered I haven't any seafood cookbooks in my collection. I'm not sure what to recommend either but was hoping you kind folks might have some recommendations?

Many thanks!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Chek out:


Fish & Shellfish 
by James A. Peterson 

Le Bernardin Cook Book: Four-Star Simplicity 
by Eric Ripert, Maguy Lecoze

Fish (Williams-Sonoma Collection) 
by Shirley King, et al

James Beard's New Fish Cookery 
by James Beard


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Thank you, Isa for your input. I passed it along...and also picked up the Fish book on my last trip to Williams-Sonoma.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You are welcome Ziggy. Glad I could hep you. 


How do you like the Wiliams Sonoma book?


----------

